# My other birds! :)



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Here are my other pet birds I have 
They are the cutest!
Such a big personalities and loads of fun 


Goggi by Elma_Ben, on Flickr
This is George ( Goggi for short.)
He is around three years old, pied peach faced lovebird.
very sweet. little bit shy, only come to me if he land on the floor.
And he sits on my shoulder.


Rocky by Elma_Ben, on Flickr
And this is Rocky, my 12 year old Cockatiel.
He is spoiled, he bites, but he is a good bird, he love to sit on my shoulder
while I walk around the house.
He and Goggi are OK friends, but Rocky dont like him to be too close!:budgie:


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

they are pretty, thanks for sharing ....keetman


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*gorgeous photos!! *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I love  your pictures.

Of course, having three lovebirds of my own, I'm especially smitten with your little fellow -- he is adorable!!*


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

Nawww Goggi is like a teeny tiny Sun Conure with colors like that! They are both adorable


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

They're gorgeous, I absolutely love the colours on your lovebird!


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

I love your photos!  And your birds are


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Hi All!!
Thank you 

I also have finches
I have so many pictures,
so I am only gonna post few.


Vargs Djásni Apollons/Arisarson by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


Vargs Álfur Álmosar/Áróruson and Vargs Eros A.Apollons/Arisarson by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


My beautiful boys by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

The second finch photo ... I can hardly stand it. How CUTE are they!


----------



## Squirt (Feb 3, 2014)

Aisliyna said:


> Nawww Goggi is like a teeny tiny Sun Conure with colors like that! They are both adorable


I thought the same thing! Like a tiny little sun! But I am sure quieter.


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

lol 

I was looking at photos of sun conures, and yes, he does look like one!
how cool is that


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Just wanted to say that your birds are beautiful and such amazing colors!*


----------



## prettybluebeak (Jan 21, 2014)

Beautiful birds! The black background helps to show how gorgeous their colours really are!


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Thank you Lucy and pretty blue beak

here are two more of Goggi


Goggi by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


Goggi by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


----------

